
Show HN: A searchable list of self-hosted software with screenshots - techindex
https://selfhostedsource.tech/self-hosted/all
======
m_fayer
I know many non-technical small-scale entrepreneurs who would love to use OSS
self-hosted tools to run the basics of their businesses and get away from
BigTech. I'm talking little shops, yoga studios, restaurants, recording
studios, etc. All they need is basics - email, calendars, maybe some shift
management, inventory management, and obviously documents. These people are
completely non-technical and I don't know of any tooling that would let them
set these things up quickly and reliably.

I fantasize about running a little consultancy that would set up and maintain
a tailored package of self-hosted OSS software for such small businesses. But
I haven't actually studied whether there's a workable business model to be
had, or whether there's enough quality self-hosted software out there to
adequately cover the needs of most small businesses. I'm curious if HN thinks
this could be a viable business...

~~~
ocdtrekkie
A few of us are trying to get development moving again on Sandstorm.io. It's a
super handy (and default-extremely-secure) piece of software, it just needs a
little nudge of developer interest. It's original target was the enterprise
space, but it's an awesome self-hosting platform for privacy nerds too.

The OSS is out there, but you've gotta wrap it in enough design work to make
the experience comparable to closed source offerings: Most businesses aren't
going to want to pay for worse software.

~~~
zellyn
Came to the comments to lament Sandstorm's demise. Glad y'all are looking to
keep it moving!

------
oefrha
From
[https://selfhostedsource.tech/about](https://selfhostedsource.tech/about):

> Lucid index sources it's data from curated lists of software compiled by
> volunteers. The specific lists used are:

> \- Awesome Self Hosted[1]

> \- Awesome SysAdmin[2]

[1] [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

[2] [https://github.com/n1trux/awesome-
sysadmin](https://github.com/n1trux/awesome-sysadmin)

~~~
koheripbal
My biggest factor in choosing an Open Source Software platform is the size *
activity of the community.

I think it would be a huge improvement to give me a sense of whether the
product is well supported.

There are a few reasons for this...

1\. I want to choose an OSS that will have security vulnerabilities resolved
in a timely fashion.

2\. I want the product to keep up with the times and changing landscape.

3\. I want to be able to converse usefully in a forum to resolve issues.

4\. I don't want to search for a new replacement product and undergo a
migration because all the devs have abandoned the project in x years.

~~~
techindex
Makes sense. What would you want to see in that regard beyond what's already
on the site? It currently shows last commit and release date, and that date is
green for projects with recent releases...

~~~
koheripbal
Some sense of how widely adopted the software is. There is a critical mass
required for me to commit to an OSS. Before that critical mass the products
are usually poorly maintained and full of bugs and security holes.

------
gramakri
My company (cloudron.io) provides an App Store for self-hosted apps. We have
an app store listing page which has the description and screenshots of each
app.
[https://cloudron.io/store/index.html](https://cloudron.io/store/index.html)
if you want to take a look. But we have this only for apps that we have
packaged/maintain.

That said, the layout of your site is very nice! How does one get new projects
added to the list? (For example, we would like to have Cloudron itself listed
there).

------
marknadal
This looks awesome!

Would you be willing to add my project (10K+ GitHub stars)?

[https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun)

It is a self-hosted Open Source alternative to Firebase, with graph features,
and fully decentralized. It is used in production by HackerNoon and other
sites with millions of users.

------
anderspitman
This looks really nice.

In principle, I'm a big advocate of self-hosting (one of my services is even
on this list). In practice, it just doesn't work for me. Once I get beyond 2-3
services it's just too much hassle to keep track of everything.

The key realization for me is that I don't actually care too much where the
software is running, or who is running it for me. What I do care about is a
avoiding vendor lock-in. As long as I have a reasonable escape hatch if my
service company starts doing things I don't like, that's good enough. This
keeps them honest. My issue with the current crop of monoliths like Google
services is that there's no obvious migration path if you get fed up with
them, so you're pretty much stuck with them no matter how crappy their
software or customer service is/gets.

That's why I think something like sandstorm.io or cloudron is the future of
self-hosting, at least in the near future. Maybe eventually we'll have a
substrate of simple protocols and practices that will make it reasonable to
manage everything yourself, but we're not there yet.

~~~
bshipp
I found docker was perfect for self-hosting services with relative ease.
upgrades are self-contained, security is simplified behind a reverse proxy
like nginx, and there are very few dependency conflicts to worry about. I've
got about 40 containers running at any given time and barely think about them
at all.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
Exactly my thought and setup.

I used to install and upgrade everything myself until I discovered docker and
docker hub.

Together with watchtower I have zero maintenance on the versions and
everything updates automatically.

------
leemailll
the screenshots are a nice touch, but I still prefer
[https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/awesome-selfhosted/awesome-selfhosted)

~~~
woodrowbarlow
the screenshots are all just a screenshot of whatever the project's listed
homepage is. not a single screenshot of the actual software. these screenshots
are pretty useless.

------
soumyadeb
Awesome list - thanks for preparing this.

Shameless plug: Would you be open to listing our project Rudder, an open-
source Segment alternative. [https://github.com/rudderlabs/rudder-
server/](https://github.com/rudderlabs/rudder-server/). We were on HN recently

------
casca
For ease of setting up self-hosted apps, Yunohost
([https://yunohost.org](https://yunohost.org)) is less polished than Cloudron
([https://cloudron.io](https://cloudron.io)) but is free. There's also
Sandstorm ([https://sandstorm.io](https://sandstorm.io)) which had funding at
some point and was looking slick, but it's not clear if development is
continuing.

------
recrudesce
Website constantly times out for me, stuff doesn't load etc. Not sure if
that's because of traffic due to this post or not.

~~~
techindex
Definitely the traffic. Wasn't expecting the front page. Working on it now.

~~~
prophesi
I'd highly recommend Solr[0] for searching to cut down the load. Or, if this
is a static site, you could use Lunr[1] to have an efficient search that runs
on the client. Is this site OSS?

[0] [https://lucene.apache.org/solr/](https://lucene.apache.org/solr/)

[1] [https://lunrjs.com/](https://lunrjs.com/)

~~~
techindex
Thank you. I will check out Solr. I'm using Elasticsearch currently for the
readmes, but I disabled it while troubleshooting so it's currently just
searching on titles and descriptions via mysql. I will re-enable elasticsearch
later and figure out how to better optimize it for future traffic.

~~~
prophesi
Ah, then there's no need to check out Solr! They both use the same backend
search engine called Lucene.

------
JackPoach
Bitrix24 isn't on the list, even though self hosted editions are available
since 2008 - [https://www.bitrix24.com/self-
hosted/](https://www.bitrix24.com/self-hosted/)

Am I blind or there is no 'Submit' section on the website?

~~~
oefrha
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21713048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21713048).

------
biermic
reddit.com/r/selfhosted might like this

------
jlg23
Awesome, thanks a million. Working for a privacy-concious NGO, this (not the
screenshot part) is a nice starting point for sw-evaluation.

------
forlorn
Bugreport: You have 2 different 'Heimdall's leading to the same page. Not sure
what went wrong but still:

[https://selfhostedsource.tech/self-
hosted?search=heimdall&li...](https://selfhostedsource.tech/self-
hosted?search=heimdall&list=self-hosted)

------
omarhaneef
I was going to say this really needs to be sorted by category.

Then I noticed under filter was categories.

So, actually, its perfect.

------
badrequest
Why is something like this included?
[https://selfhostedsource.tech/p/algorithms](https://selfhostedsource.tech/p/algorithms)

Am I meant to put this software on a computer and run it 24/7? Why?

~~~
techindex
You've stumbled on the python list:
[https://lucidindex.com/python](https://lucidindex.com/python)

It's not 'technically' part of selfhostedsource, but there's one database
shared between selfhostedsource and lucidindex so it's pretty easy to get
results from other lists

Lucid Index will eventually index all the 'awesome' lists, but there are a few
others already functioning here:
[https://lucidindex.com](https://lucidindex.com)

~~~
badrequest
Ah, this makes much more sense, thank you for the clarification. :)

------
yeswecatan
Great list. I started using Firefly to track my finances back in October.
Loving it so far.

~~~
MrZander
How well does it integrate with other financial services? I currently just use
Mint because it's the only app that can consistently pull in all my accounts
into one place.

~~~
yeswecatan
It has the ability to import data, but it's not perfect. The author actually
discourages using it: [https://docs.firefly-iii.org/importing-data/csv#best-
practic...](https://docs.firefly-iii.org/importing-data/csv#best-practices)

------
Seb-C
This is a great and interesting idea. The search could use a bit of tuning. I
only found a lot of unrelated stuff by searching for "feed" and "rss" .

------
edf13
Nice list - not sure the screenshots add a great deal though.

~~~
woodrowbarlow
agreed. they're just screenshots of each project's homepage. not a single
screenshot of the actual software.

------
ronyfadel
Neat! I’m wondering if you’re looking to monetize this, and how? I’m working
on a curated list of [not software] and wondering about how I can monetize it.

~~~
techindex
I have a link to one of my other projects on the site -
[https://duetapp.com](https://duetapp.com)

Beyond that, I don't really have any specific plans to monetize.

------
marban
Does anyone have a good recommendation for a Yelp-like OSS?

------
k-godwin
Congrats on launching.

Search could use some work:

\- Search for Bot, get a bunch of unrelated results.

\- Search for Email, get accounting/translation/etc tools.

\- Search for Accounting, seems to work correctly.

------
erulabs
This is _awesome_! I'll be absolutely adding these to our Template store over
at [https://KubeSail.com](https://KubeSail.com) (YC S19). I use FreshRSS,
BitWarden and Firefox-sync all the time on my pile of Raspberry PI's at home!
Very excited to show off some awesome home-cluster utilities we're working on
soon that will make self-hosting these kinds of tools a breeze! Great work on
the site!

------
1234ideclare
Looks like the content tiles/cards are overflowing over the pagination and
footer, fwiw. On Chrome on Android 10.

------
bullen
The biggest problem for me (that make multiplayer games that are latency
sensitive) is that you can't get self hosted global presence.

Otherwise my stack is completely self made and can run on a Raspberry:
[http://github.com/tinspin](http://github.com/tinspin)

~~~
jlg23
> self hosted global presence.

Could you elaborate what that is supposed to mean?

~~~
bullen
I have one server in the center of every major population cluster; Taiwan,
Iowa and Belgium, in order to self host those I would need a
apartment/building with >1GB internet in all those places.

------
Can_Not
I think something like this, but for lambda and cloud run would also be cool.

------
jamil7
Really cool list, some stuff I hadn't seen, thanks for posting.

------
rjakobsson
Perfect, this is really nice! Love the highres screenshots!

------
hkon
Thanks for this! I get inspired to host my own stuff!

------
OrgNet
no facial recognition?

